# Peep size



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

I've been using one of those cheap eye shaped plastic peeps with the rubber line for a long time. The hole is pretty big and I removed the rubber hose years ago. Yesterday I installed a 1/4" G5 peep. I was shooting great at the range with it but have not taken it outdoors yet. I can still center my pin guard but I now have a much larger field of view and see quite a bit outside the guard. I do shoot with both eyes open. How are most of you guys setup when it comes to peeps? For hunting, do you prefer little or big peep holes?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

3/16" for me. The 1/4" is just too big. I also use a sight with a dovetail so I can extend the sight to fine tune the guard to the peep, also a 2" guard.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I have never used a peep site. I just employ a 3-point anchor in the corner of my mouth, string on mu nose, and hand on the side of my face.
<----<<<


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

3/16" G5 here. Perfect size. Typically most people say that bigger is better for hunting as it will increase visibility but I am happy with the 3/16"


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm shooting the 3/16 G5...thats just about what everyone is shooting now!


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

You need to size the peep to match your sight, the peep ring should match up with the ring/guard on your sight allowing you to ensure consistent setup shot after shot allowing you to be more consistent therefore more accuratte, saying one peep is too large or too small means nothing as its for that particular person, if your draw length is 5" shorter than mine then the guard on your sight is going to appear larger as you are closer to it and therefore you should use a larger peep or vice versa...same hold true for ATA of a bow as the shorter ones have the peep farther from your eye...

you really should play around with it to determine your proper setup, but saying you can see outside your sight gaurd generally means go smaller


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

Joe Archer said:


> I have never used a peep site. I just employ a 3-point anchor in the corner of my mouth, string on mu nose, and hand on the side of my face.
> <----<<<


x2

switched to no peep a few years ago and will never go back. the three point anchor system works to well.


----------

